# Sorry no smoke !!!!!!



## roller (Oct 8, 2011)

I have not made an apple pie in awhile so decided to make me one yesterday.. I used granny smith apples along with a couple other types..1 and 1/2 cup white sugar, some flour to thicken it cinnamon to taste and a little lemon juice and 1/2 stick of butter...baked in a 425* oven for aboit 45min...


----------



## ellymae (Oct 8, 2011)

OH MY!!!!

Very nice.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 8, 2011)

WOW looks delish!


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 8, 2011)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## desertlites (Oct 8, 2011)

Big slice of that and a scoop of vanilla and I would be set.Looks great man.


----------



## roller (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone !!!!!!! Its fun making them once in awhile...


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 9, 2011)

I will have it with or without smoke. it looks delicious


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 9, 2011)

WAIT!!!

I'm A Moment...............

Ahhhhh.....

I'm OK Now!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2011)

I will send you a PM so you can send me a slice


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the kind words...


----------



## michael ark (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks great you are quite the versed cook.


----------



## roller (Oct 10, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Looks great you are quite the versed cook.


Thanks Michael .....


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2011)

OMG!!!!

That first picture should be illegal !!!!

Awesome Job, Roller!!!

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice. I love a good homemade apple pie.

Just nobody at my house can make one.


----------



## roller (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys !!!


----------

